

Mars One Candidate on Made in Space, SpaceX, and Generalists in Engineering - 80ProofPudding
http://www.engineerjobs.com/magazine/2014/max-fagin-mars-taking-aim-red-planet.htm

======
novalis78
Max and his team did an outstanding job at their presentation at the Mars
convention last month - he is one of the incredible MarsOne team mates that
make supporting the project so well worth it (beyond the mere networking and
publicity boost that Mars colonization received since it was launched). See
you on Mars!

~~~
80ProofPudding
Is there any video of that around? I'd love to see it.

